# Caravan Club Booking System



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Picking up on Sagedog's post in a previous thread, he said,


> Just one last point though Peedee I have spoken to the CC on several occasions and they are more than aware of the problems according to the guys and girls at East Grinstead they were thinking of a penalty scheme when I last aired Wink the problem with them.


I have just come back from a little jaunt and I did bump into a couple of Club Council members and I asked one of them about the impact of "no shows" cancellations on site bookings. I also spoke to three site wardens and obtained their views.

Just to put the record straight about the alleged booking fiasco, all of them confirmed that no shows/cancellations were not a problem at all and when they did occur it was usually for genuine reasons, accident on route or breakdown etc. One said the cancellations/no shows were less than 0.05 percent of the total bookings.

In confirming the numbers of cancellations/no shows were very small, the Club Council Member said that it was more trouble than it was worth to introduce a deposit system and that they had no intention of doing so. However they were concerned about weekend bookings blocking those who wished to stay a full week or two. Perhaps it is to the last point the girls at East Grinstead referred? I shall certainly not speculate what they might or might not do about this!

peedee


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peedee

A few weeks ago I was contacted (as I'm sure were many other CC members) to complete a members survey. I noted that a substantial part of that survey was concerned with the site booking system and possible options for amendments that were being considered.

To me this says that there has been a lot of dissatisfaction among members and that they are trying to guage opinion about the best way to solve the problem.

Maybe the survey told them that there isn't a real problem - but it certainly wouldn't be from my reply. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Think they send out those surveys on a fairly regular basis. I think problems all boil down to too many members per pitch!  

peedee


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

I am new to this game and so have known no different, but I find the popular CCC sites just as busy to book, and as I know no different try to do as everybody else does plan ahead and get in first.
Bri


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

peedee said:


> Just to put the record straight about the alleged booking fiasco, all of them confirmed that no shows/cancellations were not a problem at all and when they did occur it was usually for genuine reasons, accident on route or breakdown etc. One said the cancellations/no shows were less than 0.05 percent of the total bookings.
> 
> peedee


I find that very difficult to believe less than 1 in 2000 bookings, results in a no show or cancellation - I don't think so.

When I was at the notoriously busy and very popular Baltic Wharf site in Bristol in July they had 3 no shows/cancellations. By my reckoning on that single day they had used up 4 months of their allocation of cancellations.
:?

Andrew


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> =
> I find that very difficult to believe less than 1 in 2000 bookings, results in a no show or cancellation - I don't think so.
> Andrew


Andrew,
Perhaps the decimal point is in the wrong place or I misheard? Perhaps some sites are worse than others? It was stressed that this was across the total booking systems. Nevertheless, even if this is incorrect, nobody I spoke to viewed cancellation/no shows as a problem.
peedee


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yet the email reply I got from CC in september recognised that there was a problem with 'no shows' and they were looking into ways of dealing with it.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > =
> ...


You must haved talked to people from another planet or maybe a politition because EVERY warden I have spoken to say that NO SHOWS are a very big problem. 
Bristol,York,Brighton,Devon,Cornwall,Peak district,Hampshire,Dorset.........need I go on !!!!!!.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Can I just add my short experience with there booking system. On my first visit to a popular site I was told that allthough I could stay it would mean me moving position twice. As I was meeting family in the area I agreed to this. On the first move everything was packed up and a new designated pitch was found only to find that the original pitch was empty two days later, ditto the second move. When I complained to the site warden you would think that it was me that had caused the problem and she was quite abusive about my complaint. On a further visit just a week or two ago I requested 4 nights and was told that they were full and only two nights were available. Guess what?!!, after moving to another park I returned to find empty sites everywhere. Something is going wrong and it is no use putting there head in the sand, it needs fixing.
Now I feel better!!!.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Looking at the accounts for y/e 31 December 2007 published in the October 2008 CC Magazine, they were sitting on a cash pile of £35 million*.

That's enough money to develop 10 new Club sites with 100 pitches, without having to borrow. Or, put it another way, to rapidly create at least 30,000 additional pitch nights each year for the growing CC membership. That should improve pitch availability.

The current pace of development only seems to be about 3 new CC sites each year. So, why isn't the CC making better use of this cash pile? Could it be because the bank interest subsidises other loss-making activities? 


SD


(*hopefully not deposited in Icelandic banks)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have also been on Cc sites when they have been officially fully booked, and found next morning that there were several empty pitches. I would suggest that the powers that be get out & look at these popular sites on a weekend & see what is happening. 

Any organisation that is not maximising its income in these times is inefficient. If a hotel group took bookings without deposits, then allowed people to cancel within 5 days of the booking, or even not turn up at all without being charged, they would see trouble from the shareholders.
IF they don't go the way of the C&CC and take deposits, I would suggest that the CC take your credit card details when booking, and take the money 4 weeks before the stay, or if the booking is within the 4 weeks then all should be paid. Cancellations within 2 weeks would get a credit, otherwise the money is lost. 
But then the CC is run by its members, not shareholders, and most of those members are tuggers who, I would suggest, play the present system :x :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Worth bearing in mind that the CC wardens always keep a couple of pitches vacant in case of emergency - so that a member can stay on as long as necessary if a dire need arises.  

That only accounts for a couple of empty pitches though! :roll: 8O


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I can only report as I have found. I guess it remains to be seen what happens if anything. I also learnt that a new computer booking system is being progressed. I did not enquire as to what it will do but I got the impression the changes or enhancements it will bring were for the wardens hence my lack of interest. If you are going to the NEC why not speak/complain to the club and report back here. I have had no problems with obtaining pitches or bookings in 20 years but as I have said previously I avoid peak periods. Cornwall and Devon were wonderful last week!



SpeedyDux said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at the accounts for y/e 31 December 2007 published in the October 2008 CC Magazine, they were sitting on a cash pile of £35 million*.
> 
> ...


Speedy,
They have just purchased two more new sites dunno where they are but no doubt the mag will tell us IDC.

peedee


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Anecdotal evidence from CC wardens I have spoken to suggests no shows are a problem for most of them.

Funnily enough in May this year we were staying on a Somerset CC site (open to non-members), and on our third afternoon we noticed a sudden influx of foreign, mainly Belgian and German vans (both tuggers and chuggers). The odd thing was that one of the Belge caravans had pitched on grass beside the first hard standing on the site and it wasn't an 'official' pitch and had no EHU or peg. It was the closest van to and in full view of the site office but the Wardens didn't seem at all concerned. 

I wonder if a UK CC member without a booking would be allowed the same flexibility?

SDA


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

I use CC and CCC sites and find that although the club website may show they are full on a particular date if you actually telephone the site direct; hey presto they are not full. 
When you ask wardens why? I've had various replies-- They have to keep some back for their own staff./ The website is not upto date./ Depends on the weather; some pitches may be out of use. etc etc.
I bet the CCC has less no shows than the CC as they take a deposit on booking; although if you have to cancel for good reason the money is put on credit. That seems a better system. 
On other occasions I've been on site during the week and told the following weekend is full. I ask the warden to let me know of any cancellations. This has always been a result. However, I normally try and avoid the busy school hols time. 
I do know of a couple of tuggers who book weekends through the year and only show if the weather suits them. 
Does the CC and CCC people pick up on these types and do they do anything about them?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

sersol said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > androidGB said:
> ...


May be a case of a self fulfilling (opportunity to have a moan) type of answer. Like if someone askes you if kids are a nuisance hanging about in your area. You might be tempted to reply yes all the time because you have seen one or two but the actual facts are not related to the actual percieved problem.

Just a thought


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> But then the CC is run by its members, not shareholders, and most of those members are tuggers who, I would suggest, play the present system :x :wink:


If this is the case, then I would prefer to see the system identify the culprit(s) and they should be warned that if they continued this behaviour they would be expelled from the club. With the high membership levels now being experienced they would be no great loss 

After all it is a Club and I would not like it to look even more like a business than it already is.

peedee


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Despite being members for a few years now, maybe the name says it all.
Caravan Club :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> Well I can only report as I have found. If you are going to the NEC why not speak/complain to the club and report back here. I have had no problems with obtaining pitches or bookings in 20 years but as I have said previously I avoid peak periods. Cornwall and Devon were wonderful last week!
> peedee


I guess nobody enquired further at the NEC? I have just returned from a mid week stay at a busy open all year site, weekends are mostly fully booked. Again the wardens advised me that whilst they do have a number of no shows, numbers are small. The club does monitor these and the ruling is if you are guilty of this on three occasions your membership may be suspended!

peedee


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I do find this a bit confusing. Official sources seem to imply that it is not necessarily a big problem, yet unofficial seem to imply it is.

Talking to wardens on a Hampshire site a couple of months ago, they clearly said " week after week after week after week - Friday nights (booked through the weekend ) about 20% plus no shows.

Conclusion - CC committee doing a Nelson - sticking telescope to the blind eye.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Have tried to book at a local CC site for next Friday. Apparently it's full, so we shall see what happens next Friday when we try again. 
The site closes down the weekend after, so it maybe that folk are 'flocking' before they close until the new year  
Maybe we'll get a late cancellation :lol: 
We'll see 8)


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

We haven't used many CC sites but tried to book one in April for a big city marathon. On line it was fully booked, phoned the site direct in January & was told that a new warden would be taking over and may open another area within the site (?) and to phone closer to the date. We did and our booking was accepted (all the time it showed fully booked on the website). 
When we arrived there seemed to be quite a few pitches roped off. Admittedley they were grass pitches but the site was no where near full. :roll:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

[/quote]

I find that very difficult to believe less than 1 in 2000 bookings, results in a no show or cancellation - I don't think so.

When I was at the notoriously busy and very popular Baltic Wharf site in Bristol in July they had 3 no shows/cancellations. By my reckoning on that single day they had used up 4 months of their allocation of cancellations.
:?

Andrew[/quote]

When we were at Baltic wharf last year there were 3 no shows. This is a tiny and popular site. The warden said it was a real problem


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi All 
I have recently experienced this problem when trying to book CC sites. It is almost impossible to get a 2 or even 1 week stay at some sites.
I emailed the CC about this problem and have had a reply saying the situation is being monitored.
Perhaps if more people contacted the CC and complained they may realise the amount of revenue that is being lost and do something about it.

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> When we were at Baltic wharf last year there were 3 no shows. This is a tiny and popular site. The warden said it was a real problem


We've seen this on several sites. We've phoned for last minute cancellations and been told to come anyway, " there's almost certain to be a cancellation".

Snag is that it's a long way to drive to find that there isn't one after all and, on a winter afternoon, to have to look for somewhere else.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't understand why the CC is dragging its feet over this, as there clearly is a widespread problem - assuming the wardens are not all telling porkies! 8O 8O

Computers make it dead easy to find a workable solution. (Try booking two sites for the same night!)

Why not say . . . .

*1).* No more than three pre-bookings "open" at any time.

*2).* After two late cancellations within a 12 month period, a stiff letter demanding verifiable "good reason", or sling the perpetrators out of the club on the next "offence".

And it might also help if it was . . . . .

*3).* Members only. It is a Club after all, with a membership fee.

None of these is unreasonable, so the only people likely to whinge are the selfish sort who are currently spoiling it for the rest of us.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I have also had ther same experience, told sites were full only to find there were spaces. And another gripe from a CC site in The Lakes, they have started to charge for a towed car with a M/H. What a rip, off, the sites are dear enough as it is without being charged for 2 vehicles. Seriosly considering not bothering to re-join.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> And it might also help if it was . . . . .
> 
> *3).* Members only. It is a Club after all, with a membership fee.
> 
> None of these is unreasonable, so the only people likely to whinge are the selfish sort who are currently spoiling it for the rest of us.


Agree with points 1) and 2) Zeb but I don't think non members can advance book so don't think point 3 would be of much help other than to those members who just like to take a chance and turn up.

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> I don't think non members can advance book so don't think point 3 would be of much help other than to those members who just like to take a chance and turn up.
> peedee


Are you sure Pete?

I thought they could, but have never checked to be certain.

Somebody will tell us in a minute!  

_P.S. Still think it should be members only. Seems a bit mean in one way I agree, but what's the point of club membership if a load of non-members have filled up the site you want to visit.

It takes only four or five days of camping to recoup the excess that non-members have to pay anyway, so it's actually cheaper to be a member by the time you come to your fifth or sixth night!!_


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_I can't understand why the CC is dragging its feet over this, as there clearly is a widespread problem -_

Really!?

It would appear to be common big business practice nowadays that as long as businesses are making enough money to fill their wallets then the last consideration is the poor bloody customer. Just peruse the 'Company Reports' forum to confirm this.

With the increase in 'volunteer' site wardens, are they going to put themselves out to try and get a full site everyday. More punters equals more work. Are the club officials going to take disciplinary action against volunteers who give their services for free?

I am becoming increasingly disillusioned with both clubs, its only the charming and hard working CL/CS owners that keep me interested.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Just to add my tuppenceworth...

The club is, as already posted, the CARAVAN Club, and is run by retired people who tow caravans.

If you don't fit that profile, you're not welcome. I'm not retired (42), I have kids, and a motorhome, so I'm a long way from fitting the profile.

My local CC site warden complained about the size of my 'huge' motorhome and huffed and puffed over where to put it. It's only 6.4 metres long, shorter than most twin axle caravans!

I'm only a member because we go for 3 weeks to a CC affiliated site each summer and I get a discount then that more than pays for the membership cost.

Again, as previously posted in this thread, there is no reason (other than human), that the database isn't accurate, both online and at the sites.

The club 'management' have nothing to gain by publishing performance figures that reveal their true level of management ability.

Sorry if this sounds harsh but it's how i feel from my experience with them.

David


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I really don't see how the wardens can help it if they end up with spaces because people don't turn up. The only way to reduce that would be to charge at point of booking. We've never felt discriminated against by wardens over caravans - in fact the wardens have almost exclusively been more than helpful to us, but maybe that is because we have a little van. There is always the choice - if you don't like the way it works, don't join.

Mrs D


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Are you sure Pete?
> 
> I thought they could, but have never checked to be certain.
> 
> Somebody will tell us in a minute!


Pretty sure only members can advance book.
From the Club's web site: 


> Exclusive advance booking service
> The Caravan Club offers members the opportunity to book Club Sites in advance through its Member Only Service at the Contact Centre, online or direct to sites when they are open.


peedee


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

peedee said:


> Pretty sure only members can advance book.
> 
> peedee


Don't think so. From the site directory, "How to book UK sites" :

>>>
3. CALL SITES DIRECT when they are open. Please note that sites can only take bookings for their own site. This is the only method of booking open to non-members.
>>>

It does make me wonder whether pitches are kept back for this avenue, so the site isn't updated dynamically.

I find the CC's policy about not taking deposits very infuriating. I've been on sites where I've queued behind people being turned away because the site's supposedly full, only to see half a dozen hard standings subsequently go unused.

We only get away at weekends and find that unless we're booking more than 2 or 3 weeks in advance, getting a pitch can be a real struggle. I thought it would ease off in the colder months, but if anything it's getting worse.

You can't change where the sites are, but I wonder whether differing perceptions may be down to different locations, too. Looking a few weeks ahead to e.g. weekend of 14th November, you'll find approx 25 sites with >700 spare pitches in England south of Birmingham, but only 10 with c400 north. By the time you get to the week before you're generally down to a few pitches at half a dozen sites. Also, the concern at this time of year is that if you're not an early arriver you'll be left with a grass pitch and a concerned weekend wondering whether you'll get back out again...I wouldn't have minded a weekend in Anglesey over the last month, but with the sites pretty full and only half the pitches being hardstanding with no way of reserving them, it was out of the question.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

OMG what have I started!!

Thanks Peedee for reposting and digging deeper.

I did have a conversation with a warden at the last CC site we stayed on [Grin Low] only a week ago and he did say it was an issue but not no shows but cancellations at 12 on a Friday he said if you ring [his site] they often have space available.

Sorry for not replying earlier to a post that was started from my own comments.

Cheers guys.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Don't think so. From the site directory, "How to book UK sites" :
> 
> >>>
> 3. CALL SITES DIRECT when they are open. Please note that sites can only take bookings for their own site. This is the only method of booking open to non-members.
> >>>


That contradicts my earlier statement lifted off their web site but you are indeed correct. It also says this on their web site on the "How to Book" page. It leaves me wondering it they have to pay deposits or not. I suspect not but if this is true, it is all wrong because a club member could supposedly be disciplined for abuse of the booking system, but a non member!

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sagedog said:


> . . . . cancellations at 12 on a Friday


Yep. That's the one that winds people up! 8O

The C&CC seem to have more or less cured the problem with their "Pay up as you book" routine.

Wonder why the CC refuse to consider that, or some other way to improve matters for the members.

_(This of course pre-supposes that it is actually a Club!)_ :? :? 8O


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We agree with half of what has been said:

We do like the idea of a deposit with CCC. It committs you to turning up.

The CC of which I am slso a member, we do find are a bit stuffy. 
But do like their online booking system.

Nothing in the CCC or CC has been too much trouble even when we arrived late.

The CC did and still do appear to have problems with a LHD motorhome and insist on making me park up so our wind out awning goes over our neighbours pitch.

The CCC appear to be more in touch with todays campers, MH owners and Caravanners.

We tested the two at the NEC and we found the products to be comparible but one was alot more friendly.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

peedee said:


> It leaves me wondering it they have to pay deposits or not. I suspect not but if this is true, it is all wrong because a club member could supposedly be disciplined for abuse of the booking system, but a non member!
> 
> peedee


Good point...hadn't thought of that...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> We do like the idea of a deposit with CCC. It committs you to turning up.


and no deposit doesn't!

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Strangely, the CC are very guarded about the details of what the penalties are for "abusing" the booking system, and even what they define as abuse. Maybe if they published details of members who have been disciplined (sounds good, eh?) or even dismissed for such abuse, and what they define as abuse of the system, members would be more inclined not to do the "lets book up every weekend at the start of the season, and check the weather a few days before, then cancel if it's going to be peeing down" routine. That way maybe the popular sites wouldn't be permanently booked up all year round. :roll: 
But the easiest way of stopping that would be to take deposits, as has been said so many times....

:x


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well you could always try it out yourself Mike and see if they notice and what happens   I see in the letter pages of the CC November magazine a CL owner has had enough of "no shows" and is writing to say he is introducing deposits!

peedee


----------

